# [SOLVED] RaPPeLz [Disconnecting]



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

I log onto Rappelz, select the server i always use (Lydian), select my character and start.. it says loading for a good 2-3 mins and shows the loading image, then i can see the in game screen and all the other players in the area..scenery etc. but i have a box over my head that says "*you have been disconnected*" or something in those lines, with a button with [*confirm*] written on it, and all i CAN do is click that button and then Rappelz closes. 

this started happening when due to an event i received a pass to the "hidden village", being new to the game game i clicked it wanting to see what it was, and it brought me to the "hidden village" where there was a fair bit going on compared to the other places i had been in the game. i started taking a few steps forward wanting to see the place, when i got disconnected.. and now whenever i try to log in and play, since i keep loading in this busier place (Hidden village), I disconnect before I can relocate myself to somewhere less active. 

one thing i tried to do to solve this was lower the graphics, they were on medium, but since i could only access the panels in game, but couldn't do anything in game, i had to make another character because the place where new characters spawn isn't so busy and i knew i wouldn't get disconnected there, giving me enough time to alter the settings . i put the graphics down to "Minimum" the lowest setting available, from the option panel in game whilst playing this new character, then switched characters and got back on my main. Once again i got the loading screen for 2-3-4 mins and finally i was in game. i didn't disconnect straight away, i was given about a minute.. however i was so laggy that i couldn't even use a return scroll or get back to where i had teleported there from. it was running with terribly bad fps and kept freezing around 5 seconds at a time. i tried my best to get to the return scroll but there was just too much going on and i got disconnected.

what i need help with is getting out of there on my character so i can play it.
its just this laggy village thats stopping me from doing anything . . *Does anyone know of a way to relocate my character other than manually traveling in game * ? or some other way around this problem? if any players could or whoever could help me out that would be good.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: RaPPeLz [Disconnecting]*

i always ending up solving these myself before anyone helps  lol
well what i did was wait for the lest active time of day possible,kept attempting to frantically click where i thought the return scroll would be before disconecting (even though i could not see due to nothing being able to open as a result of lag) lucky enough i hit it... so when i logged on again i was back at horizon.


----------

